# Willowbrook at Lake Harmony



## sseligson (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

Maybe I can get some advice, opinions etc.   My family and I just got back from the Mt. Laurel resourt in the Poconoes on a $99 - listen to the sales pich and get two nights free.  Needless to say I would never every buy there.  The place was old and just not my style.  I am used to staying at 5 star. I have been to many of the Marriott properties and love it.  My in-laws own one and take us every year.
<P>
So,   The guy giving us the pitch basically told us this place was a dump. BUt then.. He told us about the real deal with was the Willowbrook at Lake Harmony a few miles down the road.  The are building new 5 star time shares and apperently bulding a massive indoor water part.

So here is the deal they are offereing. 

A one bedroom unite to use for 1 week every 2 years.  It is a deeded property and a red week.    The price was very intregueing to me.   $5,295 or $89 per month for 7 years.   The maintenance was $241 per every two years.  Down payment was $700 including all closing and doc fees.

Anyone think this is a good deal?  Hvae any experience with this?

I really had no intention of even considering this due to the fact that my wife and I only get 2 weeks vacation and we go to the marriot Barony BEach every year with my inlaws.   As I said this was intreguing.

By thw way, I have 3 boys age 7, 4, and 1.  They said if I buy the one bedroom, for $100 more when I book I can get the 2 bedroom.


----------



## Holly (Feb 20, 2006)

RUN...do not even consider it.  $89/month for 7 YEARS?  Crazy.

We went on that $99 junkit about a year ago...the hotel was such a dump that we didn't even stay the night.  Disgusting...


----------



## sseligson (Feb 20, 2006)

did you stay at the Willowbrook?  The new timeshares?  

The Mountain Laurel was a major DUMP.  The worst..   If I were to do this I would not do the $89 a month I would probably just pay for it outright. BUt the question is...

Will this trade?  It is a red week?

I don't know too much about this stuff, as the one that I got to at the Barony my inlaws own.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't waste your money.  If you absolutely wanted to get a unit just to trade, you can easily find a resale for much less than $8,000 (if financed for 7 yrs), or even $5,000 out right.  We stayed at this resort a year ago, and would only go there on an exchange.  The new units are very nice, but that's not where we were assigned.  We had the Moseywood units at Westwood/Willowbrook.  The unit was so outdated until RCI gave me back the week I used to exchange into the resort.

On the plus side, the resort has the best amenities in the Poconos. (JMHO)


----------



## sseligson (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks I agree and after about 5 min I decided that this makes no sense for us.  Espicially since I saw a Marriott horizons for the same price for a 2 bedroom on ebay. Much better deal.

Just as a point of intererst.  the guy told me they were building a large indoor water park at this resourt as well..

But as I said I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## Holly (Feb 20, 2006)

It was Mountain Laurel...we took one look at the room and left.


----------



## JACKC (Feb 22, 2006)

*Willowbrook is nice*

With Willowbrook still in sales promotion mode, it isn't likely (but possible) that a unit at a good resale price will turn up. 

Looking early I usually see good Split Rock exchange availability, including Willowbrook, for summer months. Willowbrooks are nice units, and Split Rock is a good place for family fun. 

Same tug rules apply to Willowbrook as for any other resort. Trade in or buy resale. 

I agree with others about Mountain Laurel. Stay away. Don't go there.

Jack


----------

